# Display extended ASCII characters



## Ugluk911 (Mar 20, 2009)

HI.

Please excuse my english.

I try to setup my keyboard/console in C shell to display french canadian characters such as accents and others non english stuff.

I can modify the map file to make it behave the way I want except when I try to setup extended ASCII characters.

For example, I can setup ASCII 126 on scan code 56 but a "beep" occurs if I set it up to 132.

I conclued that the console can't display extended ASCII charaters... Am I right?

Does anyone could help me?

Thanks

Louis Tanguay
Quebec


----------



## trev (Mar 23, 2009)

I think you're wrong  Check the FreeBSD Handbook section on localisation at: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/using-localization.html


----------



## MG (Mar 23, 2009)

*Ncurses ??*

I don't know how to do it with echo/printf or escape sequences, but to prove it's possible, this is how to do it with C / ncurses:

This function draws a titled empty box and waits on keypress:


```
#include <ncurses.h>
//asciitest.c

drawbox(int x, int y, int height, int width, char title[])
{
  int i;

  mvaddch(y, x, ACS_ULCORNER);
  for ( i = 1; i < width; i++) addch(ACS_HLINE);
  addch(ACS_URCORNER);
  for ( i = 1; i < height ; i++)
  {
    mvaddch(y + i, x, ACS_VLINE);
    mvaddch(y + i, x + width, ACS_VLINE);
  }
  mvaddch( y + height, x, ACS_LLCORNER);
  for ( i = 1; i < width; i++) addch(ACS_HLINE);
  addch(ACS_LRCORNER);

  mvaddstr(y, x + 2, "<");
  if (title == "")
  {
   addch(ACS_DIAMOND);
  }
  else
  {
    addch(ACS_DIAMOND);
    addch(32);
    addstr(title);
    addch(32);
    addch(ACS_DIAMOND);
  }
  addstr(">");
}

main()
{
 initscr();
 // example call:
 drawbox (15,5,20,60,"example title");
 getch();
 endwin();
}
```

compile like:
#cc -lncurses asciitest.c
and execute a.out


----------



## Ugluk911 (Mar 24, 2009)

I did some tests and I saw that I can configure the keyboard/console very well in ISO-8859-15 but when I change all the settings (login.conf, rc.conf, etc) for ISO-8859-1 the characters sets doesn't seems to match the table.

I simply changed ISO-8859-15 to ISO-8859-1 in all the config files (ttys is set to cons25l1).

What's the problem?

Thanks 

Louis


----------



## Ugluk911 (Mar 24, 2009)

OK problem solved!!!

I just forgot to do # cap_mkdb /etc/login.conf to confirm the settings...

Thanks!

Louis


----------



## trev (Mar 25, 2009)

Excellent!


----------

